# Ted Kennedy Down



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Word from inauguration ceremonies is that Sen. Ted Kennedy has suffered a seizure and has been taken by medical personnel after a collapse. Condition not known at this time.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Breaking News

Sen. Edward Kennedy leaves Obama Luncheon on a stretcher due to medical issues

Read More | Watch Obama Statement


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

You know, Kennedy has been through a lot of things in his life time. He has been a senator for a very long time. I think it is time for the Senator to RETIRE.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I heard that Robert Byrd went down too.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Hey, as much as I disagree with Teddy Carwash's politics, the guy's done a lot of positive things for the state. I wish him a quick recovery.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Hey, as much as I disagree with Teddy Carwash's politics, the guy's done a lot of positive things for the state.


Like what? Motor vehicle homicide?

Fort Devens - Gone.

South Weymouth Naval Air Station - Gone.

Hanscom AFB - Downsized.

Westover AFB - Downgraded to ANG status.

So much for his seniority and influence. 

I take no pleasure in his illness, but he just needs to go away.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I take no pleasure in his illness, but he just needs to go away.


Typical..trying to make the day all about him...screw him.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

All be it I will not cry when he retires I do hope he does not continue to suffer with cancer.


----------



## BLUE BLOOD (Aug 31, 2008)

Ted and Byrd must have been hitting the Hennessy a little early today!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Like what? Motor vehicle homicide?
> 
> Fort Devens - Gone.
> 
> ...


I can't disagree with all those specific instances, however, he did help prevent the total closure of Hanscom and the closure of Otis. While the Devens garrison is basically gone, there is still substantial amount of training area up there. IMO, bases in the Northeast are frequently up for closure because they simply cost more to operate with the higher cost of living.

The guy has done _some _good things--peace in Northern Ireland, armor for US troops, and support of labor unions--and many more that I disagree with--affirmative action, gun control, and universal healthcare. But after all that, I certainly don't wish him ill health.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

While I am not thrilled about the Senator and the job he has done, I do not wish Ill health on him.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Fuck him, karma's a bitch....


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

I hate to see anyone fall ill, however, it's the only way in Massachusetts that he is going to vacate the seat to someone else. Lord knows the people of the Commonwealth aren't always capable of making a decision that is in their best interests.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Wolfie!!!!!!
I just soiled myself thanks!!!!!
:L:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

He croakes Vickey gets the seat and we are still stuck with a Kennedy.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok so what your saying KW is there is no light at the end of the tunnel for us or Teddy?!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Maybe a short drive over the bridge


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

MCADPD24 said:


> I think it is time for the Senator to RETIRE.


That waste of space needs to retire from life...


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

He should retire. Some other liberal loser will just replace him. I bet it would be Barney ****. Opps I made a mistake. I wish I had that audio clip.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

rg1283 said:


> Some other liberal loser will just replace him.


I'll take it. He's about as bad as they come. The next one couldn't possibly be as bad as him.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

BLUE BLOOD said:


> Ted and Byrd must have been hitting the Hennessy a little early today!


The alcohol level 3.2 consistency in Ted's body killed the cancer. A .5th of prevention is better than a pound of cure..

Watch this Byrd can't the word bar out of his head!!


This video is funny too


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Irish Wampanoag said:


> The alcohol level 3.2 consistency in Ted's body killed the cancer. A .5th of prevention is better than a pound of cure..
> 
> Watch this Byrd can't the word bar out of his head!!


Kind of loses something in his delivery when he shakes his fist and almost falls over. Not to mention the palsy that makes his head appear to shake.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Kind of loses something in his delivery when he shakes his fist and almost falls over. Not to mention the palsy that makes his head appear to shake.


Still.....not bad for a former KKK leader who joined the party of "compassion" and "tolerance".


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

I wonder if the good Senator and Exalted Cyclops ex-officio thought the lynching of blacks in 1940 was as "barbaric"..


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I thought he was the "Exalted Kleagle"...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

_In a boston accent _*"When I returned, Mary Joe and the car were gone"*


----------

